# Subfloor cover options; help? Please?



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

LOL, my head is spinning.

We have a wood subfloor (particle board) in our kitchen at the moment. Ripped out and threw away linoleum to put down tile (have everything except the actual tile purchased; backerboard, grout, odds and ends, y'know). Bowie the dog promptly chewed a small piece of the siding outside and we have discovered we have a rotted rim joist and sill plate. Yay. This means that putting all that weight of tile there without fixing the beams would be foolish at best. Having said repair done is not inexpensive, so on the back burner for now.

But wait, it gets better. We have a baby coming sometime in September. So, we need something, as I just do not see the subfloor as sanitary and we want *something* there. We were thinking of slapping down some linoleum, but it would take a few hundred dollars for the ugly cheap styuff from the discount place. So, then I think, hey, I have seen someone here paint their wood subfloor and it didn't look half bad. I figure it would take several coats of primer and then the actual paint, then polyurethane. Am I right? And would it be nonporous and able to be mopped?

And then when we do get the wood fixed and are ready for the tile, would we have to strip all that paint off or could we just lay the backerboard over it? Anyone know anywhere to go look and get design/pattern ideas? We have these honey colored cabinets, repulsive retro wallpaper covered in strawberries (also on the list to be removed... it's some serious Willy Wonka style stuff), and wood paneling halway up... the "Wood" is that ugly fake stuff. 

*sigh* Though if the paint option is feasible, with the savings we could easily at least strip down that paper and paint to make it look better, but we've enetered crunch time and have many a repair to do and so the ugly will have to stay for a bit, probably, but maybe not. Dh is working seven-twelves, about to switch to six-tens so we'll have time for all this. Just a smidge overwhelmed. Smidge.


----------



## squeezinby (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes, painting is a good option for a temporary fix. I think you are on the right track. As far as putting the backerboard straight down on the painted floors,when your ready to tile, I don't think that would be a problem....Hey, I just asked hubby about it and he said yes,you can put the backerboard down over a painted floor. The backerboard is just so you have an even level surface to afix the tiles to. That's all it is really for.
Thanks for posting your question. It gave me the idea to paint my floors.
Hope we have been of some help.
D&M.V


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Is the subfloor true "partical board" or is it plywood? If it IS partical board, would be best to rip it up and replace it with plywood prior to installing any vinyl or tile.


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

farmergirl said:


> Is the subfloor true "partical board" or is it plywood? If it IS partical board, would be best to rip it up and replace it with plywood prior to installing any vinyl or tile.


I just dealt with this very issue in my 1/2 bath. Unfortunately, the person who built this home (owner built I believe...:shrug used particle board for the subflooring throughout the house. I had to cut out the old particle board and lay new plywood, then cement board, then 8 X 8 tiles. It was really a pain, but I didn't want to chance the particle board ever getting wet as it would swell, push up and possible crack my tile job. Ain't no way THAT'S gonna happen :nono:!

With that said, I obviously agree that it would be best to rip it up and replace it with plywood. Why would you want have to do it twice?

RVcook


----------

